# Can an EU citizen, bring a NON-EU 'dependant' to Spain?



## kingsway1 (May 1, 2015)

Currently in the UK, my wife and I, who are both UK citizens are quite keen to retire in Spain, but my wife has a sister, living near Cape Town, who suffers from a Psychiatric Illness. Her condition has been stable, due to medication, for a long time and she has been living independentyl up till now.

As she gets older (she's in her 50's) she will need more assistance - ie make sure she takes her medication, and to give her companionship etc..

We are not too keen to return to Cape Town, giving the present government, levels of violent crime etc - but the big question is, would we be allowed to bring her to Spain as our dependent??

I'm just wondering if anyone on the forum has been in a similar situation and could offer any insights? :confused2:


TIA!

BTW My in-laws - living in Holland - have been told that, unless she is a political refugee seeking asylum, she could only stay a maximum of three months per year in the Netherlands... So I'm wondering if Spain has similar rules...


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

kingsway1 said:


> BTW My in-laws - living in Holland - have been told that, unless she is a political refugee seeking asylum, she could only stay a maximum of three months per year in the Netherlands...


What is the citizenship of your in-laws?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brangus said:


> What is the citizenship of your in-laws?


or rather, what nationality is the sister-in-law?
edit - having read the OP properly it doesn't much matter - non-EU is non-EU


I'm almost certain that an adult sister wouldn't count as a dependant as a rule

however - _maybe _in this case it would be possible, if she were living in your 'charge' & were unable to look after herself

http://extranjeros.empleo.gob.es/es...tos/CiudadanosComunitarios/hoja105/index.html


> Se entiende por familiares:
> 
> 
> Al cónyuge, siempre que no haya recaído el acuerdo o la declaración de nulidad del vínculo matrimonial, o divorcio
> ...


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'm almost certain that an adult sister wouldn't count as a dependant as a rule


That's what I think, too. Best to speak with someone who works for Immigration to find out if there's a loophole somewhere.

The parents who live in Holland might have a better chance of bringing her there as their descendant, but if the parents are non-EU they are probably out of luck.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kingsway1 said:


> ...but my wife has a sister, living near Cape Town, who suffers from a Psychiatric Illness. Her condition has been stable, due to medication, for a long time and she has been living independentyl up till now.
> 
> As she gets older (she's in her 50's) she will need more assistance - ie make sure she takes her medication, and to give her companionship etc..


Kingsway - if you don't mind my asking - why do you think your sister-in-law has a prognosis of destabilising, when she's been stable and independent now for a long time?


----------

